# 10 weird Deer that actually existed



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kind of an interesting slideshow about some weird deer caught on camera. I will try and embed the video slide show, but if not you will have to follow the link to see them.

http://content.jwplatform.com/players/LzcZiLlC-lstlfgmf.html


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Interesting! My first bow killed deer was an antlered doe. The antlers looked real enough but were kind of a twisted fiber rather than horn.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

That one after the one with the pail on his head looked really sick.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

My cousin sent me these photos of the buck he shot today. It had a broken crossbow bolt that had went right under it's spine. It was completely healed over. Must have been there for years.














The buck had all of the hair wore off of his belly from breeding, must not have been in to much pain....


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

There is a pretty good group of piebald whitetail around here. They look so cool!


----------

